# Iver & Son's



## RailRider (Jan 24, 2010)

1969 Iverson High Speed


----------



## ozzynut2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ron is that my old bike or not? If so it really turned out nice.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool! Ron, where did you get that sissy bar sign thingy? Hello, Ozzynut! I see you just joined thecabe.


----------



## bricycle (May 21, 2010)

*pictures of WW's*

WW pic's... bri.


----------



## RailRider (Jun 27, 2010)

ozzynut2 said:


> Ron is that my old bike or not? If so it really turned out nice.




No this is an original your old one is still sitting! lol


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 27, 2010)

that sissy bar is way cool never seen one like it


----------



## RailRider (Jun 27, 2010)

They also had one that said Pass Side> <Suicide


----------

